# need a decent Tv tuner software for windows 10



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 25, 2020)

I need suggestion for a TV tuner for an OVA tuner.
the one I'm using now (sichbopvr) works to show the TV, but if I close it, change the channel or anything of  thing else the sort it hard locks the computer. :-/ 
Might be my old hardware though too (HD 3870) and phenom II1035T) but I'd still like something useful to pause and rewind live TV on my Pc. Also if I upgrade the whole systems I want to keep the TV tuner card/'s working with the new system. I tried Kodi, but I get some kind of error when it started, plus I don't want to have to fiddle with downloading plugs just to watch some basic TV :-(


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 25, 2020)

TV Tuner? https://alternativeto.net/software/sichbopvr/

Software similar to Kodi would be https://bestdroidplayer.com/streaming-apps/best-kodi-alternatives/

I've used Plex for 6 years and it's worked flawlessly on an old computer I converted to my Plex server.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 25, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> TV Tuner? https://alternativeto.net/software/sichbopvr/
> 
> Software similar to Kodi would be https://bestdroidplayer.com/streaming-apps/best-kodi-alternatives/
> 
> I've used Plex for 6 years and it's worked flawlessly on an old computer I converted to my Plex server.



all I need is something as simple as Windows Media Center where I can find my tuner card load the program and watch TV on my PC. 

I'm using a Happugue 2250 TV tuner right now
I have an Asus My Cinema card too (ES3-100) I might switch it out seem the software for the card works fine.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 25, 2020)

Just try something like WinTV v7 that comes natively with this card. Or NextPVR, which they also recommend on the support page for HVR-2250.
If it has the same issue, it may be not the player's fault, but a driver issue (which is quite common for old TV tuners).


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 27, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Just try something like WinTV v7 that comes natively with this card. Or NextPVR, which they also recommend on the support page for HVR-2250.
> If it has the same issue, it may be not the player's fault, but a driver issue (which is quite common for old TV tuners).



needs key code for WinTv7 No idea where that's at.

The Asus Arcsoft Total Media 3.5 software seems to work fine in windows 10 oddly enough.
I'm not having a Driver issues at all. They all seem to work fine.
NextPVR can't every find my TV tuner and gets stuck not responding . Not sure why if the Asus Arcsoft Totalmedia 3.5 software can find the Happugue ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Heck it even finds the old DVR card I have installed.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 27, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> needs key code for WinTv7 No idea where that's at.


Activation for this version of WinTV v8 is done with your WinTV v7 CD-ROM  SOURCE

hopefully, I'm not misunderstanding your statement.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 27, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Activation for this version of WinTV v8 is done with your WinTV v7 CD-ROM  SOURCE
> 
> hopefully, I'm not misunderstanding your statement.



I don't know where the CD itself is at, that's all. 
I know I have it somewhere.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Dec 30, 2020)

well I've narrowed it down to My video card now
The Boards IGP (HD 3300) works both tuners fine on the two different  working programs
Run it off the dedicated gpu (HD 3870) and bam Completely locked the computer  
this quite the dilemma because I lose ram by running the IGP and gaming power


----------

